# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  Win 7 hết hạn !

## nhilangdinh

các bác giúp đỡ em với: tại sao win7 của em đã active mà lại sắp expire là sao vậy ???

----------


## kulu193

bạn dùng win 7 j vậy? 
theo mình biết thì chỉ có ultimate là crack được thôi!!!!mình dùng win 7 pro active thành công, dùng phần mền của ms xem thì cũng hiện lên genius rồi nhưng số ngày dùng thì vẫn cứ giảm dần!!!
đó chỉ là ý kiến của mình thôi!!!

----------


## tintuclqh

mình dùng 32bit ultimate, active thành công và hiện biểu tượng của genius rồi mà vẫn bị cảnh báo hết hạn, thật khó hiểu ??? ai giúp với nào !?

----------


## shopnmm

vậy thì còn trường hợp nữa là bạn cài bản win 7 ultimate chưa được bẻ khóa!!!! nên chắc chắn là không crack được rồi!!!!

----------


## newgyping

bẻ khóa win 7 ultimate này : http://www.mediafire.com/?mm2ngztgygg
bẻ khóa tất cả các bản win7 này :http://www.mediafire.com/?m52jrngbnbt

good đó bạn ạ .down về dùng nha

----------


## baoxuyen368

tui có 1 ban win 7 ultimate 32 bit khi cài đã active san luon xài ok lắm . co thể len ms download duoc va duoc xac nhan ban quyen , minh mua o cd duy ngay đinh tiên hoảng , trường võ thi sáu đi lên

----------


## ndt2802

> bẻ khóa win 7 ultimate này : http://www.mediafire.com/?mm2ngztgygg
> bẻ khóa tất cả các bản win7 này :http://www.mediafire.com/?m52jrngbnbt
> 
> good đó bạn ạ .down về dùng nha


2 link hình như ko sống a! .

----------


## thanhtuancr7

2 link trên vẫn tốt đó bạn.mình đã kiểm tra rồi

----------

